# Double Cherry eye surgery



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

My 8 month havanese Coco is going today for surgery on both eyes for cherry eye . I hope this is the right thing to do my vet says its better to take care of it at a young age I love my Coco and always try to do the right thing


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

You did the right thing. My boy had cherry eye and its a simple surgery! You are a wonderful responsible dog owner

Good luck! Xoxo


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Best of luck with little Coco, poor puppy.  I know it's hard but you have to do something at some point and puppies are resilient. I don't now much about cherry eye but I'll be thinking of you guys! I'm sure someone else will chime in, I know one of the forum members had a cherry eye procedure done recently and the results were great.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter had a Cherry Eye fixed in the last few months and you could never tell he even had a Cherry Eye. The eye with be a little swollen and tender after surgery, give it a week or two to get the eye back to normal. The Cherry Eye was not removed, it was replaced back into pocket type procedure. Dexter's Cherry Eye was small, the other pictures are after surgery where you can see the swelling and I found one on how he looks now.


----------



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you for caring CoCo update on her double cherry eye operation 
everything went well each eye was repaired with double stitches the first week saw some bleeding which I returned to vet and was told it was a blood vessel not to worry now everything great both eyes look great
I think it was worse for my wife and I 
Thank you very much


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad to hear surgery went well and she is recovering fine!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Way to go, Coco!! Glad to hear he's OK.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Congrats on Coco's surgery going well. You must be so relieved.  -Jeanne-


----------

